# Benji's ADA 60-P V1 - Taken Down



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy crap. That's awesome. I'd just leave it like that and put three dozen narrow-wedge rasboras in it. Super epic setup.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh yes! "Winter" was the first thing that popped into my mind. Never thought I would say this, but I agree - plants just might ruin the whole desolation look. Can't think of any plants that could preserve my initial reaction. Ouch. Maybe a single bright red or yellow stem, for that Sin City, Marvel spin. The whole surrounding color scheme just makes it work for me. We need some real white or black plants. That red moss could be subtle enough.

At least short term, I see just a single school.

Diamond Tetras - winter ghosts
Black Mollys - crows

Maybe something small and bright red, Ember Tetras might work for a toned-down feel.

v2


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Oops. I just realized my white balance made the picture about 3000K Bluer. It's supposed to out to be an overgrown desolate island.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Bump (For the Day Dwellers)


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Looking good. I would add some anubias to the lower part of the branches and maybe a nice stem in the back and call it good. It's going to be hard to trim with all the branches going everywhere so slow grower might be a great option. Either way, it's a great start.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

antbug said:


> Looking good. I would add some anubias to the lower part of the branches and maybe a nice stem in the back and call it good. It's going to be hard to trim with all the branches going everywhere so slow grower might be a great option. Either way, it's a great start.


That's actually what I was thinking.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Planting:



1. Narrow Leaf Java Fern
2. Rotala Indica
3. Anubias
4. Rotala Vietnam
5. Micro Sword
6. S. Repens


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

nice!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh well.

v2


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OVT said:


> That red moss could be subtle enough.


What's that?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a good start but what's going to keep the substrate mound in the middle from leveling out after water is put in?

I would agree with the slow growing plants as it will be a pain to trim with all those branches. Anubias, ferns, and a slow growing foreground will look nice.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

This is nice!!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ua hua said:


> That's a good start but what's going to keep the substrate mound in the middle from leveling out after water is put in?


I have substrate supports (like the ones from tgm)


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

dig the scape, something you might consider, is clipping down the branches so they don't press against the glass. it looks more natural and 'contained' this way, and having them against the glass makes wiping down the glass more of a pain.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bserve said:


> I have substrate supports (like the ones from tgm)


Way to think ahead. I plan on using something similar when I rescape my tank here in the next week or so after my Aquasoil arrives. 

Did you make your own supports or are these something you bought?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I made them myself with old plastic bins cut to size. Also, do you know where to get Anubias or bolbitis for cheap?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bserve said:


> I made them myself with old plastic bins cut to size. Also, do you know where to get Anubias or bolbitis for cheap?


Check with Han.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=420433


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of a fish like the ones in the back of the 2012 IAPLC Winner?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bserve said:


> Does anyone know of a fish like the ones in the back of the 2012 IAPLC Winner?


If it's the same scape I'm thinking about (Zhang Jianfeng) then those would be marbled hatchets.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ua hua said:


> If it's the same scape I'm thinking about (Zhang Jianfeng) then those would be marbled hatchets.


It is. Thanks!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll use these:


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Be careful with hatchetfish as they will jump out of your tank if you don't have it covered. Their body shape is that way because in the wild they will leap out of the water to avoid predators and they can jump a long ways. You can make them feel more secure by putting floating plants on top but without a cover I can guarantee they will end up on the floor. I used to have a large school of them and my tank is completely covered except for the back has notches about 2" for equipment to go into the tank and I still lost about 10 of them from jumping out of that little opening.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, darn. with the wood there's no way that I can put my lid on. do you know of any other fish that are shaped like this?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad your not going with the hatchet, everyone who I knew who kept them even with tank covers and only holes for the intake/outflow the hatchets still found a way out of the tank


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bserve said:


> Oh, darn. with the wood there's no way that I can put my lid on. do you know of any other fish that are shaped like this?


No all the fish that are shaped like that are hatchets and there body shape and pectoral fins are that way so they can jump out of the water. I think you should pick a school of one type of fish. Ember tetras, lemon tetras, emperor tetras, or chili rasboras would look nice in there but it's your tank so you find a fish you like and go with it. People can give you suggestions but ultimately it's up to you.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe rasbora espei? Has a unique body shape like a hatchet fish, schools very well and I think the colors are beautiful


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Maybe rasbora espei? Has a unique body shape like a hatchet fish, schools very well and I think the colors are beautiful


That's what I had before, but I'm wondering what to do with my neons and ram.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

ooohh.. nice.. Plant 'er up! Let's see her in action!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> ooohh.. nice.. Plant 'er up! Let's see her in action!


I need to refill my CO2 first...
I wonder if I can use the sodastream...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New Update. Ready to plant today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

The filling has started!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Planted and ready to fill the rest!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Phew, I'm Done!
I'll post pictures once it gets dark.
I'm wondering if there's a way to add red to my light...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OH NO!!! My filter all of a sudden stopped working!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I live in a fault/earthquake zone, so how high should I fill my water? My dad is so paranoid about it.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Can someone pleeeze help me?!


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I live in between two earthquake faults. Hasn't been an issue. A big enough earthquake would probably cause worse damage than a little water on the ground.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Gooberfish said:


> I live in between two earthquake faults. Hasn't been an issue. A big enough earthquake would probably cause worse damage than a little water on the ground.


But it's in my bedroom next to a power source


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's a new video:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

This Damned fungus is killin' all my plants!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

Bserve said:


> I need to refill my CO2 first...
> I wonder if I can use the sodastream...


nice setup,

I was wondering about the soda stream too, does anyone know any regulator that would fit??


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

John Simpson said:


> nice setup,
> 
> I was wondering about the soda stream too, does anyone know any regulator that would fit??


I actually just use a custom coupler built by my LFS guy an a crappy regulator


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Rescaped. The fungus was getting out of control.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Omigod my uncle just came up in my driveway with a FERRARI! And he took me for a ride, since it was my birthday (and his) last week.




Btw, that's my uncle and my lil' cousin in the car, not me.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Bserve said:


> I live in a fault/earthquake zone, so how high should I fill my water? My dad is so paranoid about it.


Remember that ADA products are made to be earthquake-safe. Remember, they're from Japan. That's why you void your warranty by putting it on a non-ADA stand. Splashing water could be a problem, but it's not that much of a problem.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

What kind of fungus?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Remember that ADA products are made to be earthquake-safe. *Remember, they're from Japan.* That's why you void your warranty by putting it on a non-ADA stand. Splashing water could be a problem, but it's not that much of a problem.


But they're made in China now.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> What kind of fungus?


 Dunno, some white and yellow stuff. Rescaped since awhile, new plants are arriving from Bartohog on Monday.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

ua hua said:


> But they're made in China now.


Still made by a Japanese company that primarily serves Japan. 

I hate how volatile "Made in China" can be. Clearly, given that these are manufactured there, that there can be quality production in China.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Today was a good day for the 60-P community. I think I should get a post out today.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Tomorrow my plants come in. I will do a full video review of the quality service given once they arrive.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures. I will embed the video as soon as it uploads.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Title Picture:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting 20 Espei Rasboras from my cousin for my birthday woot woot!!!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Video from the weekend


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, I'm getting much more attention on the forum and I think that if you guys would hop on over to my youtube it would really help. You see, people at school are always bullying me because I am into planted tanks, and I think that maybe if they would see that people actually care about what I do, then they'd stop harassing me :S


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Hey, I'm getting much more attention on the forum and I think that if you guys would hop on over to my youtube it would really help. You see, people at school are always bullying me because I am into planted tanks, and I think that maybe if they would see that people actually care about what I do, then they'd stop harassing me :S


People are bullying you because you like planted tanks? That's so incredibly pathetic. I hope you don't let it get to you that much. 
My friends have always thought my obsession with aquariums (especially plants) was a little strange, but i always take it with a grain of salt. Be humorous about it-- if they don't see you reacting negatively to their comments, the satisfaction they receive from bugging you will quickly dwindle. 

Nice tank, i like the new scape. Cleaning up the aquasoil on top of the sand would give the front a much cleaner look though. I think once the _H. pinnatifida_ grows out, it'll really look spectacular! Nice video too-- i like your enthusiasm. :thumbsup:


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

What kind of light are you using and did it come with those metal rods that extend up? I am looking for something to bring my light up like that


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Centromochlus said:


> People are bullying you because you like planted tanks? That's so incredibly pathetic. I hope you don't let it get to you that much.
> My friends have always thought my obsession with aquariums (especially plants) was a little strange, but i always take it with a grain of salt. Be humorous about it-- if they don't see you reacting negatively to their comments, the satisfaction they receive from bugging you will quickly dwindle.
> 
> Nice tank, i like the new scape. Cleaning up the aquasoil on top of the sand would give the front a much cleaner look though. I think once the _H. pinnatifida_ grows out, it'll really look spectacular! Nice video too-- i like your enthusiasm. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the encouragement 
Should I clean the edges with like a paintbrush or something? It seems the ADA rakes are a bit pricey.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

concepts88 said:


> What kind of light are you using and did it come with those metal rods that extend up? I am looking for something to bring my light up like that


Its a Marineland Reef Capable LED. It extends 6 additional inches on each side, so I just bent it down 90 degrees.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Thanks for the encouragement
> Should I clean the edges with like a paintbrush or something? It seems the ADA rakes are a bit pricey.


Siphoning it out would probably be easiest, but that would mean that you'd have to put more sand in the tank because you'd suck up a bit of it as well. But if it doesn't bother you, then no need to siphon it out!

Keeping aquasoil and sand apart from each other is really hard to do when you don't have a strong barrier (usually rocks) between them.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Centromochlus said:


> Siphoning it out would probably be easiest, but that would mean that you'd have to put more sand in the tank because you'd suck up a bit of it as well. But if it doesn't bother you, then no need to siphon it out!
> 
> Keeping aquasoil and sand apart from each other is really hard to do when you don't have a strong barrier (usually rocks) between them.


Yeah I don't have much sand, so yeah. :icon_smil


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha lovin' it! Everything's pearling, it's so awesome!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

2 Videos coming up 2nite!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ummm... My compact Hygro is turning RED!
Pleez help me!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Old fish are in to help the tank get used to added carbon/waste


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

It came down as it ruined the floor under it; the scape got destroyed in the process. I am under too much stress from school and such to put it back up, so I am selling the tank, the 2 filters, and the heater for $100. Please PM me so I can get started faster on a newer smaller version. Have a better night than me


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey, what happened?

Whatever it was, spend a day or two away from the tank. Every time I make a decision when pissed, I live to regret it.

v3


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OVT said:


> Hey, what happened?
> 
> Whatever it was, spend a day or two away from the tank. Every time I make a decision when pissed, I live to regret it.
> 
> v3


I put a towel over the top to keep it dark for the fish cuz they were spooked from the move back; the towel fell in and siphoned out 10 gallons, having the filters waterfall, destroying the scape and flooding my room. Thankfully everything was saved except a power strip(good thing it was short-circuit resistant, otherwise it would burn down the house), my substrate, 1 fish, and a bunch of plants. Oh, and Of Course my beautiful aquascape. I've decided because my house is very old and in an earthquake zone, I'm setting up a smaller tank in a safer spot. I'll find a way to redo the scape somehow. I'll probably do a 45 cm shallow cube and sell my tank, heater, and filters.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

That sucks. I've done this as well during a black out of the tank to kill algae. I'm sure were not the only ones.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Bserve said:


> I put a towel over the top to keep it dark for the fish cuz they were spooked from the move back; the towel fell in and siphoned out 10 gallons, having the filters waterfall, destroying the scape and flooding my room. Thankfully everything was saved except a power strip(good thing it was short-circuit resistant, otherwise it would burn down the house), my substrate, 1 fish, and a bunch of plants. Oh, and Of Course my beautiful aquascape. I've decided because my house is very old and in an earthquake zone, I'm setting up a smaller tank in a safer spot. I'll find a way to redo the scape somehow. I'll probably do a 45 cm shallow cube and sell my tank, heater, and filters.


that sucks man. i had a similar fall out a couple weeks ago. flooded my neighbors ceiling.. $$ to repair everything!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> that sucks man. i had a similar fall out a couple weeks ago. flooded my neighbors ceiling.. $$ to repair everything!





mot said:


> That sucks. I've done this as well during a black out of the tank to kill algae. I'm sure were not the only ones.


 Yeah my dad was lucky enough to get all the water sucked out of the floor. Good thing we have a wet/dry vac! If We didn't, well, let's just say that right underneath my room is the kitchen ceiling, which is made out of fluorescent panels. It's also kinda comforting to hear that I'm not alone, and other people have made the bounce-back, too. For right now my fish are in a bowl with my bolbitis and the java ferns and my tank is sealed up with saran wrap and my housekeeper is spraying it every 2 hours.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> I put a towel over the top to keep it dark for the fish cuz they were spooked from the move back; the towel fell in and siphoned out 10 gallons, having the filters waterfall, destroying the scape and flooding my room. Thankfully everything was saved except a power strip(good thing it was short-circuit resistant, otherwise it would burn down the house), my substrate, 1 fish, and a bunch of plants. Oh, and Of Course my beautiful aquascape. I've decided because my house is very old and in an earthquake zone, I'm setting up a smaller tank in a safer spot. I'll find a way to redo the scape somehow. I'll probably do a 45 cm shallow cube and sell my tank, heater, and filters.


Oh man sorry to hear!

I would not have known it would have happened!

Save your tank! Its nice! Just no more towels on top. If you do, end up doing something smaller wont shallower be worse as water can come out easier?

If you must change, maybe do something 60cm so you can reuse your light?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Oh man sorry to hear!
> 
> I would not have known it would have happened!
> 
> ...


I'll probably make a shallow(ish) 45cm cube with a bit of wiggle room at the top and make an inverted reflector for my light. If I can't use my light, I'll just keep it for later (like when there is more room in my house). The 60-P doesn't really have the dimensions I need, so what I need to do is sell it so I can buy or make a new tank, stand, and filter.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeeeehawwww! I'm back! And with Tapatalk too! It's awesome!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice recovery, it looks like you got everything back. Are you cycling again? What kind of Co2 system are you using? 

You can buy a pot of HC Cuba, toss some in a dirt container to farm and plant the rest. I get fast HC growth on cycling tanks.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very nice recovery, it looks like you got everything back. Are you cycling again? What kind of Co2 system are you using?
> 
> You can buy a pot of HC Cuba, toss some in a dirt container to farm and plant the rest. I get fast HC growth on cycling tanks.


I am cycling again. I am also using the same co2 for now. I will try the HC thing too, how many pots should I get?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Man... sorry to hear about all the drama with your tank. So the tank is going in the bathroom? I'd be a little worried about aerosols being sprayed after doing "the business" in there and entering a topless tank. Eek!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Man... sorry to hear about all the drama with your tank. So the tank is going in the bathroom? I'd be a little worried about aerosols being sprayed after doing "the business" in there and entering a topless tank. Eek!


 Nah, it gets covered by a tarp when I'm not home


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I guess now you'll have something to stare at while you're doing the business haha. Maybe you'll sit there for hours at a time


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Well I guess now you'll have something to stare at while you're doing the business haha. Maybe you'll sit there for hours at a time


Lol


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Psiorian said:


> Well I guess now you'll have something to stare at while you're doing the business haha. Maybe you'll sit there for hours at a time


Hahahah, it be funny if guests were to come over. Just tell them that the new trend in the hobby is "bathroom aquarium nature style". 


About the HC Cuba, I find the portions for pots to be extremely small. Invest in two pots and farm one of them. You will have an unlimited supply of HC, it grows insanely fast in dirt. If you have the time, plant about 10 stems by themselves. I'm positive you will get a mini carpet going. 

Not sure about your water but I dose extra iron and k and my HC Cuba loves it.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hahahah, it be funny if guests were to come over. Just tell them that the new trend in the hobby is "bathroom aquarium nature style".
> 
> 
> About the HC Cuba, I find the portions for pots to be extremely small. Invest in two pots and farm one of them. You will have an unlimited supply of HC, it grows insanely fast in dirt. If you have the time, plant about 10 stems by themselves. I'm positive you will get a mini carpet going.
> ...


Well it's only entrance is through my room...

For the dirt, do I just use like miracle gro and put sand on top? Do you think like 2 cfls would be sufficient for the farm?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah that would be good, I use plain potting soil. You have to mist once in a while and cover it with clear wrap. 

A single 23 w is fine, it turns yellow if you have too much light. It is really easy to grow in dirt. Oh and to avoid it melting in water, do low light at first then high light with co2. I don't dose heavy until it carpets, ADA AS should still be good until it cycles. 

How your water? Is it hard or soft? I like low ph, kh with med gh personally.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yeah that would be good, I use plain potting soil. You have to mist once in a while and cover it with clear wrap.
> 
> A single 23 w is fine, it turns yellow if you have too much light. It is really easy to grow in dirt. Oh and to avoid it melting in water, do low light at first then high light with co2. I don't dose heavy until it carpets, ADA AS should still be good until it cycles.
> 
> How your water? Is it hard or soft? I like low ph, kh with med gh personally.


I'm not sure how hard it is, because I used to use rodi water but now I just use tap.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Dirt's all set up outside with sunlight. Getting HC tomorrow when the LFS opens.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Whoa whoa, don't do that! Get store brought dirt. You don't want to introduce any nasty growth in your bin. You want it clean without white strings or whatever else.

You end up with this:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*ADA 60-P: Island Plains- Back From The Dead!*



FlyingHellFish said:


> Whoa whoa, don't do that! Get store brought dirt. You don't want to introduce any nasty growth in your bin. You want it clean without white strings or whatever else.
> 
> You end up with this:


Lol I did. It's just outside because I'm not allowed to have "dirt" inside and also the sun is a free source of light. It's as store bought as it gets, fresh out of the package. It's covered and everything, don't worry.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice recovery here. Planning to add back any wood or rock only?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Nice recovery here. Planning to add back any wood or rock only?


Shhhhh... it's supposed to be a surprise


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Shhhhh... it's supposed to be a surprise


Haha, I posted before I got your PM. My bad.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Haha, I posted before I got your PM. My bad.


no problem


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmmm... I want to try Aquavitro ferts. Does anyone like or hate it? Price doesn't matter, I just want easy use.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Hmmm... I want to try Aquavitro ferts. Does anyone like or hate it? Price doesn't matter, I just want easy use.


I use propel and sometimes mineralize and they work decent for me. I dont use the others as I have a lot of dry ferts to go through first.

I know flyinghellfish's 60P uses quite a few bottles of this line, looks like he gets growth.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

save yourself some money and buy dry ferts, you can always mix your own recipe or simply dry dose. All the fertilizers you buy are just the diluted powders, the ones that are all in one use potassium sorbate and ascorbic acid to lower the acidity, which keeps the phosphate from binding to the iron. Do some research..


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Hmmm... I want to try Aquavitro ferts. Does anyone like or hate it? Price doesn't matter, I just want easy use.


Hey if price doesn't matter, give it a go... looks nice at least. It's like those who choose to dose the ADA system, works well when monkey isn't a concern  Purple Money Dishwasher seems to be doing quite well with Aquavitro.

I personally dose a modified version of PPS-Pro.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> I use propel and sometimes mineralize and they work decent for me. I dont use the others as I have a lot of dry ferts to go through first.
> 
> I know flyinghellfish's 60P uses quite a few bottles of this line, looks like he gets growth.





Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> save yourself some money and buy dry ferts, you can always mix your own recipe or simply dry dose. All the fertilizers you buy are just the diluted powders, the ones that are all in one use potassium sorbate and ascorbic acid to lower the acidity, which keeps the phosphate from binding to the iron. Do some research..





Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hey if price doesn't matter, give it a go... looks nice at least. It's like those who choose to dose the ADA system, works well when money isn't a concern  Purple Money Dishwasher seems to be doing quite well with Aquavitro.
> 
> I personally dose a modified version of PPS-Pro.


Ok but does anyone know where I could get some in the LA area? I really like that it's easy to use and it seems to have good results. Right now I'm dosing dry and it's too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Ok but does anyone know where I could get some in the LA area? I really like that it's easy to use and it seems to have good results. Right now I'm dosing dry and it's too much of a hassle for me.


There's a dealer locator on the site... just punch in your zip code and distance you're willing to travel. There's a bunch of places in LA apparently. 

http://sdlocator.seachem.com/AVLocator/DealerLocatorStart.php


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah Brian is too fast I was responding with the same thing.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Dang it I'm in west LA and all of them are in East LA. Drat, I may have to get theADA one.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Dang it I'm in west LA and all of them are in East LA. Drat, I may have to get theADA one.


I know traffic is bad down there but, is east and west LA really that far apart lol its the same city.

The ADA one is nice as well, it comes in those pump bottles right? Which I think is EVEN EASIER than the aquavitro bottles where you pour into the cap then into the tank.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The Easylife range is working well for me atm. You just have to pour it into a dose/pump bottle. 120L tank: 4-5mls of macros odd days. 4-5 mls of micros even days. Extra K after a trim. Otherwise Borneo Wild comes in a convenient pump bottle, just as good as anything I've ever used.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

It's very ironic to be talking about spending money because I'm a peasant for Halloween.












Psiorian said:


> I know traffic is bad down there but, is east and west LA really that far apart lol its the same city.
> 
> The ADA one is nice as well, it comes in those pump bottles right? Which I think is EVEN EASIER than the aquavitro bottles where you pour into the cap then into the tank.


LOL ya it's pretty bad. I just don't know which ones to get from ADA because theirs are based off plant type and I have both low and high, high demand and low demand.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Halloween pics that are gonna be the last with this look of the tank
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> It's very ironic to be talking about spending money because I'm a peasant for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice costume. I haven't looked into their ferts really as I dry dose macros but I'd do the high demand ones and use wets calculator to decide how much to dose so you can scale accordingly 

Why not get pill boxes and premeasure ferts out then just dump on the day that's pretty easy. 

It's actually not that hard to make your own fert bottles either. Buy me mats and I'll make them for you


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> It's actually not that hard to make your own fert bottles either. Buy me mats and I'll make them for you


How much would you charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing just mats and shipping I like doing it if you really want some we can work something out. It won't be the fancy aquavitro stuff though. Well if you want I can buy that and ship to you too haha but I dunno how much that'll be for shipping.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Nothing just mats and shipping I like doing it if you really want some we can work something out. It won't be the fancy aquavitro stuff though. Well if you want I can buy that and ship to you too haha but I dunno how much that'll be for shipping.


Do you mean mixing dry ferts into water and putting it into bottles? That would be more specific to my needs and less expensive than ADA stuff, right? Just PM me with details cuz I'm interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Do you mean mixing dry ferts into water and putting it into bottles? That would be more specific to my needs and less expensive than ADA stuff, right? Just PM me with details cuz I'm interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I'll pm you later.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Bserve join scapeclub.org 
if you haven't already, better more local resources for your needs.
One of the members sells dry ferts and will ship them to your door.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the way you modified the light. Maybe ad a thin reflector strip to take care of the light spill? 

For halloween I´m dressing up as myself. But we dont really go all out on halloween in Sweden so thats ok


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Bserve join scapeclub.org
> if you haven't already, better more local resources for your needs.
> One of the members sells dry ferts and will ship them to your door.


Yea that might be good too might be simpler as well dealing with a local person just lemme know.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Bserve join scapeclub.org
> if you haven't already, better more local resources for your needs.
> One of the members sells dry ferts and will ship them to your door.


I have, but it seems whenever I want to get something from a member there, they're always fresh out. Just my luck, eh? :icon_roll


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hacking...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Do you mean mixing dry ferts into water and putting it into bottles? That would be more specific to my needs and less expensive than ADA stuff, right? Just PM me with details cuz I'm interested.


If you know how your desired ppm's for N, P, K and micros (mainly Fe), online calculators will tell you exactly how much solute you need for X amount of solvent. There's no need for anyone to do it for you unless they have dry ferts and you don't.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Centromochlus said:


> If you know how your desired ppm's for N, P, K and micros (mainly Fe), online calculators will tell you exactly how much solute you need for X amount of solvent. There's no need for anyone to do it for you unless they have dry ferts and you don't.


Let's not turn this thread into a talk about fertilizers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a talk about fertilizers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last 2 pages of your journal have been about fertilizers...

I'm just confused as to why you'd buy dry ferts, ship them to someone else, have them use a publically-accessible online calculator to make the solutions for you, then have them ship the bottles back to you. Seems like a total waste of money, time, and effort. Maybe i'm missing something here? 

Anyhow, please pardon my suggestion...
Your tank looks much better without the sand. Nice scape!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*ADA 60-P : Island Plains : Evil Re-Planning Underway*



Centromochlus said:


> The last 2 pages of your journal have been about fertilizers...
> 
> I'm just confused as to why you'd buy dry ferts, ship them to someone else, have them use a publically-accessible online calculator to make the solutions for you, then have them ship the bottles back to you. Seems like a total waste of money, time, and effort. Maybe i'm missing something here?
> 
> ...


Yeah I tried to change the topic though :S and the point is that I'm lazy and don't have much time everyday, being a full-time student, and a pump is easier than measuring out separate ferts dry, like b4 
Thanks about the sand, I plan on an HC carpet. I plan on visiting the lfs tomorrow and spending a lot of $$$. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Yeah I tried to change the topic though :S and the point is that I'm lazy and don't have much time everyday, being a full-time student, and a pump is easier than measuring out separate ferts dry, like b4
> Thanks about the sand, I plan on an HC carpet. I plan on visiting the lfs tomorrow and spending a lot of $$$.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have fun at the LFS tomorrow. Post your spoils!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*ADA 60-P : Island Plains : Evil Re-Planning Underway*



Psiorian said:


> Have fun at the LFS tomorrow. Post your spoils!


Maybe... Mwahahahaha!!!!! :icon_evil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Wood and extra narrow leaf java ferns are arriving next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Plant list (as of 11/3/13):









Hydrocoytle sp Japan









Blyxa Japonica









Rotala Butterfly









HC Cuba









Bolbitis









Narrow Leaf Java Fern









Compact Hygro









Hygrophilla Pinnatifida


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Things to look out for next week:

-New Wood
-New Ferns
-Better Stand
-New Ferts
-CO2 Upgrade
-New DSLR Lens
-DIY Filter Waterfalling Shortener


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Co2 upgrade? What you got plan? And I need me some Rotala Butterfly, that looks awesome. 

You can try getting your dad to built you a custom regulator system, it will give him an excuse to buy tools.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Co2 upgrade? What you got plan? And I need me some Rotala Butterfly, that looks awesome.
> 
> You can try getting your dad to built you a custom regulator system, it will give him an excuse to buy tools.


How much butterfly u need? I got easy access to lots.

The CO2 upgrade is glassware, lol. We're building a new stand next weekend so I need a new bubble counter/regulator that fits the design. Wait... Did I say something about needing new tools? If I did, oops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Thanks for the offer but I doubt they will survive the trip here. It's getting cold, colder than a Polar bear's toe nail. Oh yo, forgot to ask, how your HC Cuba farm going?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Thanks for the offer but I doubt they will survive the trip here. It's getting cold, colder than a Polar bear's toe nail. Oh yo, forgot to ask, how your HC Cuba farm going?


I'll pack some warm California sunshine in there 

The farm is going good, I mixed in some of my special super hydroabsorbic polymers so I don't have to mist as much


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What this hydroabsorbic polymer you speak of? Baby diaper gels?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What this hydroabsorbic polymer you speak of? Baby diaper gels?


Yeah, why, is it toxic? I get decent results on my Viv.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Naw, I heard it was bio-degradable. I wonder if it would break down in a tank. What glassware of Co2 are you getting? Or is it a surprise? I use a cig filter.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Naw, I heard it was bio-degradable. I wonder if it would break down in a tank. What glassware of Co2 are you getting? Or is it a surprise? I use a cig filter.


New _Clear_ tubes and a ceramic glass diffuser with a counter built in.

In other news, the HC and Hydrocoytle is rooting! This is the first time carpets are working (hopefully I don't jinx myself), usually they don't root and they just sit there until a fish starts eating it. I'll post pictures when I get home. I just can't wait to build my new stand with my dad!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Runners!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats on the future HC Cuba carpet, you're getting the same growth as I did.










Remember to up the lights when you see further growth.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Congrats on the future HC Cuba carpet, you're getting the same growth as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowering the light may be a problem... Whatever, I'll solve it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Congrats on the future HC Cuba carpet, you're getting the same growth as I did.
> 
> Remember to up the lights when you see further growth.


You're supposed to increase the light when you see further growth like this? Is it to make it more compact?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ill probably make two bars on the new stand to hang my light from. That seems like the easiest fix.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Psiorian said:


> You're supposed to increase the light when you see further growth like this? Is it to make it more compact?


I think as long as the plant is hugging the substrate, you'll be fine. Maybe it's just the water up north here. 

We have a saying about tap water where I'm from - 

"If it's brown, drink it down. If it's black, send it back."


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I think as long as the plant is hugging the substrate, you'll be fine. Maybe it's just the water up north here.
> 
> We have a saying about tap water where I'm from -
> 
> "If it's brown, drink it down. If it's black, send it back."


:eek5: That's horrible water! How do you even keep tanks in that water?!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Bit of brown algae. Nothing a bit of Excel can't fix, right?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I really hate my classmates. They are always disliking my videos and teasing me at school about them. I don't understand why they don't realize that this is an expensive hobby and a lot of the money I use to buy plants and such is coming from profits off YouTube. They're always like, "Your fish tank videos are so lame, get a life!" and it's so annoying that they are stomping on my pride, my love, and my joy just to make me feel bad to no other result. Whatever, at least I'm making my stand tomorrow and yesterday I went here:


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

dont mind them atleast u have a hobby other than gaming like most hs kids after u graduate hs no one will give a crap


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

HS lasts for another 4 years tho...
But I'm very excited though because I'm headed up to the hardware store early in the morning so I can pick up the lumber for the stand. It's gonna be pretty fancy! 
Also congrats to my dad on completing his half marathon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't let jerks let you down bro. Ive been there and kno what its like. Always remember, when anybody messes with you, they are jealous, or very sad themselves.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

In the process of building


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, it's not the prettiest on the inside, but it's so STRONG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice of your dad to help you build one. What colour did you have in mind for the stand? Are you going to use hangers for the light?





Psiorian said:


> :eek5: That's horrible water! How do you even keep tanks in that water?!


^ It was just a quote from the simpsons, hahah. We have medium - hard water here in Toronto. KH 4 - 6 , GH 7 - 11


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very nice of your dad to help you build one. What colour did you have in mind for the stand? Are you going to use hangers for the light?


I'm probably gonna just put a sealant over the wood. I like how the wood's pattern goes in different directions. I plan on a light hanger, but I'm not sure if it'll happen. I hope so 

So far the total cost for this project is $58.00 so I'm well under my budget cap.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Goodies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Downoi










Green Brighty Step 2










When is it ok to take the rock off? Right now it is just keeping the wood down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice new stuff!

It sucks that your friends don't like the same stuff. Find more friends? 

Hang in there. It sucks now but it's only temporary. 

I bought my friend a cube for his bday and now he's all into it too. He did have a slight interest though he just needed a little nudge in the right direction.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Nice new stuff!
> 
> It sucks that your friends don't like the same stuff. Find more friends?


Next year the grade limit quadruples so there will be more friends



Psiorian said:


> I bought my friend a cube for his bday and now he's all into it too. He did have a slight interest though he just needed a little nudge in the right direction.


I want a cube for my birthday (or a mini m would be preferable )!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Fissidens incoming (and probably glassware too)!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yellowish water just means tannins, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Yellowish water just means tannins, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless someone was playing a joke on you since the tank is in the bathroom... I'd by suspect of "yellowish" water? Hmmm... my experience with tannins is a brownish tint like tea.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you see any noticeable plant growth? Urea in Urine. 

Wasn't there some dude on this forum a while back experimenting with that idea? I kid you not, I didn't stick around to find out if it was a joke.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I assure you all, there is no urine in the tank. The color difference in the water is barely noticeable, but it is more like a light brownish yellow. The color of it isn't like, pigmented, it just seems to have a tint.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Just out-waiting the diatoms right now.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy crap! I come home today from a day with my buddies and I go and look in my tank to see that my dad bought me 7 otos! Apparently none of the stores had Amano shrimp so he bought 2 extra otos instead! I'm surprised at how fat they are, must have been hungry 





































Well, I did say I had a massive diatom outbreak!
In other news, my downoi is growing, my wood plants are rooting, and my HC and Hydrocoytle are rooted and are sending legit runners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks like they are a welcome addition. If they go to work like they did in mine, you will be a happy person. I had not had a clean up crew in awhile and now I regret it.

BTW, still trying to get you some plants, just waiting until I can get you a good amount of trimmings that are algae free.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> It looks like they are a welcome addition. If they go to work like they did in mine, you will be a happy person. I had not had a clean up crew in awhile and now I regret it.
> 
> BTW, still trying to get you some plants, just waiting until I can get you a good amount of trimmings that are algae free.


Thanks! The back of the tank is like collectoritis so I always could use MOAR plants  

The "cleanup crew" is working really well, a lot of the diatoms are going away at a faster rate than growing, and my HC is sending out runners. Also my H. Pinf. is starting to transition back to emersed at the top. 

I definitely think the Green Brighty step 2 is working- my reddish plants are actually growing RED and my green plants are becoming a greener green. 

Hopefully sometime around Thanksgiving I can install the new stand; this weekend is my Bar Mitzvah so I won't be able to do much.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't wait to get a nice living room tank. Only going to be another 10 years until that happens ☺


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Can't wait to get a nice living room tank. Only going to be another 10 years until that happens ☺
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have the same tank in my living roomroud:. My house is very tiny though haha. Can't wait to afford a home with a living room and family room but that will be in another 10 years, assuming I stay in the Bay Area/LA area haha.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> You have the same tank in my living roomroud:. My house is very tiny though haha. Can't wait to afford a home with a living room and family room but that will be in another 10 years, assuming I stay in the Bay Area/LA area haha.


Well live in my grandma's retirement home so it's pretty big but I can only put my stuff in my room/bathroom. Since I'm only a teen, I won't be able to settle down for like 10+ years. I hope to be able to set up a nice 180P then, haha 
I love the culture down in Santa Monica, so I hope to settle down there, plus it's close to the rest of my family.
But I gotta finish high school and college first, all my classmates are predicting me as my High School's valedictorian so hopefully I can get a scholarship to a good college.
In the meanwhile I am waiting for the HC to carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Goldfish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I got a $90 gift card to my lfs. What should I spend it on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

a hammer. jk lol...maybe lighting


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> I got a $90 gift card to my lfs. What should I spend it on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canister and lilies? Although that would be more than $90


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd buy an eheim 2215 with the $90.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ADAtank said:


> a hammer. jk lol...maybe lighting











Not a bad idea 😂👼😄🎁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> I'd buy an eheim 2215 with the $90.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

keep an eye out for black friday sales on a decent canister filter.
whats your co2 setup like?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> keep an eye out for black friday sales on a decent canister filter.
> whats your co2 setup like?


No Black Friday deals at my LFS; it's the sister store of AFA in San Fransisco. Canister sounds good, but the prices in-store are expensive  I'll probably get the Eheim 2215 or the Fuval 306, an inline heater and either evilbay or acrylic lily pipes.

Or should I drop a few $$$ on a Fluval G3? 

I have paintball CO2 with a nano regulator, so I may get a better regulator with a solenoid and get the CO2 glassware from NAG.

In other news, I am picking up my Canon 70D today at Best Buy's sale.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

If you go canister what about an inline diffuser? Less equipment in the tank


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> If you go canister what about an inline diffuser? Less equipment in the tank


I was considering that, but isn't it a pain to clean and reduces flow?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> I was considering that, but isn't it a pain to clean and reduces flow?


It's not really that hard to clean GLA makes a cleaning kit (which is just two stoppers and some acid detergent) or you can just soak in a cup with the acid, bleach, tilex. It's the same cleaning as a diffuser in the tank. I would say the only thing about inline is you have to clean before putting your filters back together and stuff but it's usually enough time soak for 30 prime for 30 or if you use an acid then just put it right back on. You can get two to solve this problem if you want but it's really not that bad. 

Just make sure your regulator puts out over 30psi to make the inline work. 

I would say it may reduces flow a little? Anything inline does a bit right?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> It's not really that hard to clean GLA makes a cleaning kit (which is just two stoppers and some acid detergent) or you can just soak in a cup with the acid, bleach, tilex. It's the same cleaning as a diffuser in the tank. I would say the only thing about inline is you have to clean before putting your filters back together and stuff but it's usually enough time soak for 30 prime for 30 or if you use an acid then just put it right back on. You can get two to solve this problem if you want but it's really not that bad.
> 
> Just make sure your regulator puts out over 30psi to make the inline work.
> 
> I would say it may reduces flow a little? Anything inline does a bit right?


Wel that sets my desicion. Regulator and inline diffuser it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Did a water change and regrouped the plants. Looks fuller, IMHO.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Goodies!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm really loving the Dutch-like sorting of plants. If anyone is wondering, the Alternanthera Reineckii is the plant in the back left, the Downoi is on the back right, the Anubias Nana is on the rocks, the Blyxa Japonica is behind the rock on the right, the Java Ferns, Bolbitis, and Hygro. Pinn. is on the wood, the Rotala Butterfly is behind the wood, the compact Hygro is at the base of the wood, the HC is at the front right and middle, and the Hydrocoytle sp. Japan is in the front left.

Also, a bit of the H. Pinnatifida is transitioning to emersed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Good job Bserve, you were about to shut down the tank and now it's turning Dutch. Did you go during Black Friday to use that 90 gift card?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Good job Bserve, you were about to shut down the tank and now it's turning Dutch. Did you go during Black Friday to use that 90 gift card?


My LFS doesn't do Black Friday but I'm going later today and getting some shrimp and probably more stem plants. Should I get CRS or RCS? And should I get more rotala butterfly or ludwigia tornado?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New ferts and Up Aqua tweezers!










Got more Rotala Butterfly, narrow-leaf ludwigia, flame moss, and purple bamboo.










New "Super" Tiger Shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd never seen those fert bottles before. So i looked them up. 

The manufacturer says 'Over 50% stronger than most competing products'. 

How do you rate them?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> I'd never seen those fert bottles before. So i looked them up.
> 
> The manufacturer says 'Over 50% stronger than most competing products'.
> 
> How do you rate them?


This is my first time using it, but the lfs owner recommends it and uses it on his personal tanks and the show tanks. I suppose since it is stronger, I have to dose less, which means it lasts longer. I am using them with green Brighty step 2, but I may drop ADA and use this company, because their products get you more bang for the buck, but I'll have to see how it performs first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Removed a rock, I think it opens up the tank. I may switch the rotala and downoi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/hcfLMERbNj/

Video, I dunno how to do a link from Tapatalk :S



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

These shots with my new lens and camera are sweet!























Here's some with the wide-angle:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice pics! 

Ever considered adding a little pump for more flow? I don't think soil particles should be resting on the hydrocotyle like that.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Ever considered adding a little pump for more flow? I don't think soil particles should be resting on the hydrocotyle like that.


My pump always falls off  and I'm reasonably sure those are diatoms.
I may get a canister filter in the near future though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's coming along nicely! Those kind of look like diatoms, might be just dirt. Christmas present = canister filter?


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

What kind of camera are u using?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*High Tech ADA 60-P : Island Edges : Is It Turning Into A Dutch?*

A canister sounds good but I'm Jewish so no Christmas presents for me  and Hanukkah already ended...  Maybe as a New Year's gift! 

Canon 70D with 60mm macro

Got some CRS and new ferts. Really liking Brightwell Aquatics, better than ADA for the price.

Edit: there's some hair algae frowning on the wood on top, do I just 1-2 punch it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Bserve said:


> A canister sounds good but I'm Jewish so no Christmas presents for me  and Hanukkah already ended...  Maybe as a New Year's gift!
> 
> Canon 70D with 60mm macro
> 
> ...


1-2 punch is really a last resort if things get really bad.
If you have excel, mix a small amount(1-2ml) in a spray bottle, during your water change spray the wood that is exposed to air and let it sit for 10 min. fill the tank up and you should see the hair algae melt away. Just make sure when spraying excel, you dont get it on any plants exposed to the air as it will cause them to melt. To treat spots you cant expose to air and spray, manually removing what algae you can, and spot dose the area with a syringe and excel while the filters are off, turn them back on after sitting for 10 min.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*High Tech ADA 60-P : Island Edges : Is It Turning Into A Dutch?*



Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> 1-2 punch is really a last resort if things get really bad.
> If you have excel, mix a small amount(1-2ml) in a spray bottle, during your water change spray the wood that is exposed to air and let it sit for 10 min. fill the tank up and you should see the hair algae melt away. Just make sure when spraying excel, you dont get it on any plants exposed to the air as it will cause them to melt. To treat spots you cant expose to air and spray, manually removing what algae you can, and spot dose the area with a syringe and excel while the filters are off, turn them back on after sitting for 10 min.


Ok that's easy, I can do that after I come home from my soccer game. The hair algae is only pretty much between the surface and maybe another 2 or 3 inches, so it's not very hard to reach.
Edit: The diatoms are gone, now, only the hair algae to deal with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

After a WC
























































Full tank shot:










Sent from my Canon 70D


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

it looks sad.. :/


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> it looks sad.. :/


Huh? Whatcha talking about?


Sent from my Canon 70D


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

stick a black or white poster board on the back, it will make things pop a bit more, and hide the h.o.b

looks good otherwise!
what diffuser are you using? I might have a better one to send you 
you will have better co2 distribution if you place the diffuser on the filter side, and position it closer towards the front glass. 
This will position it so the co2 mist is pushed down and drug along the substrate before rising in the back of the tank, as opposed to rising straight to the surface.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> stick a black or white poster board on the back, it will make things pop a bit more, and hide the h.o.b
> 
> looks good otherwise!
> what diffuser are you using? I might have a better one to send you
> ...


I have a white posterboard laying around, just a bit lazy to cut it to size 

The diffuser is just a cheapo atomic  with pretty big bubbles. Its going to be problematic to switch the sides of the co2 for now, because the left is the main side with access.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Shrimps!







































HC is spreading.









Downoi almost ready for the RAOK









Relocated Rotala enjoying the new room









Increased flow









I love my ferts.










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm usually not too big on shrimp (like pets i can find easily in their tanks), but the one in your first photo with the deep red thin stripes is very striking! What breed is that?
Btw cool looking tank, can't wait to see it fill in/grow out more!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I'm usually not too big on shrimp (like pets i can find easily in their tanks), but the one in your first photo with the deep red thin stripes is very striking! What breed is that?
> Btw cool looking tank, can't wait to see it fill in/grow out more!


It was sold to me simply as a "Super" Tiger Shrimp. Hopefully The right side will get filled in soon, I have plants coming in.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Got a bunch of plants from a member here on TPT, not sure if he wants his name out there. 























































Does anybody want some Downoi? Lol PM me.










Plants that will go in my brother's bowl:











Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Your brother gets duckweed an algae, how nice haha. Glad the plants arrived it seemingly good condition, considering the weather was so bad. Record lows all last week, maybe getting record high's this week.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Your brother gets duckweed an algae, how nice haha. Glad the plants arrived it seemingly good condition, considering the weather was so bad. Record lows all last week, maybe getting record high's this week.


Naw, I didn't give him algae, I put that in the emersed tank outside. And he likes the duckweed (well at least his betta does haha).
Hopefully the post is shipping fast and the weather going out is good, I sent you a little gift 


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

If I win my Championship Soccer Match tomorrow I'm getting a Mini-M! Wish me luck!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Bserve said:


> If I win my Championship Soccer Match tomorrow I'm getting a Mini-M! Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BRAIN


Good luck bra what tourny?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Good luck bra what tourny?


AYSO BU14 Reigon76


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes! Number 1 baby!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bserve said:


> Yes! Number 1 baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BRAIN


Congrats! You will be getting a mini m correct?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

One of the mini series tanks.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

Really cool tank!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

SmellsFishy said:


> Really cool tank!


Thanks!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I installed my new DIY stand when I came home from celebrating.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So I turned the wood on its side... I am not regretting this decision!





































Sorry if it's a bit cloudy or there's things floating, I just did a water change.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

lol in the bathroom!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> lol in the bathroom!


Must spend a lot of time in there. i know i would 

great tank!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember that flat, lame seiryu stone? Well, it's no so boring now.










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice change with the driftwood. So much more natural looking. Nice setup


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

No background, but here's a fts:



Lol, Just kidding! That was the tank in April.







The little Island I made earlier today:



Downoi!



HC Cuba:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Decided no Mini-M, I'd rather get 20 EMBER TETRAS! Lol, and maybe an ADA style co2 bubble counter, drop checker, and fish feeder. A very generous TPT member is sending me a GLA Atomic diffuser, so that fixes my diffuser problem. I have to get a light timer, too, because I'm going away on Sunday for almost a week!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I have returned from vacation to:

This!









I accidentally left the CO2 off, so there is a bit of algae, but otherwise better than expected!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I cleaned it up a bit:








Please ignore the floating Vals.

Also: I am considering moving all my stem plants in the back to my grow-out 10 gallon and replacing all of them with rotala butterfly. Except the narrow leaf ludwigia, that would go to the left of the wood behind the rocks.

This would all be rotala butterfly (the plant in the top right):









PS I am getting my fish soon, just debating which. I want a large school, so suggestions help!



Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

In the tank shot from April, is that glosso thats been allowed to grow taller? If so... i think its cool and i kind of want to do that now.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Melted said:


> In the tank shot from April, is that glosso thats been allowed to grow taller? If so... i think its cool and i kind of want to do that now.


No it's just planted how it came from the pot. That was when I knew very little about foreground plants and was a mistake. Don't do it because it will only grow up that way.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Got some fish:









And plants:

































And a very floaty piece of wood:









And a bubble counter with the wrong connector adapter size:









FTS:











Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What wrong with the bubble counter? The tubing is too small right? If you have silicone tubing, you can try heating it a bit and sliding it in. Don't heat it too much though, it will burn really fast. 

If your tubing doesn't bend easily, then you don't have silicone in which case, don't heat that up. 

What mm is that bubble counter? I never seen that brand before, but it looks pretty nice. How much was that? 

Tank' looking better with each update, keep it up bro.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*High Tech ADA 60-P : Island Edges : Partial Rescape 12-19-13*



FlyingHellFish said:


> What wrong with the bubble counter? The tubing is too small right? If you have silicone tubing, you can try heating it a bit and sliding it in. Don't heat it too much though, it will burn really fast.
> 
> If your tubing doesn't bend easily, then you don't have silicone in which case, don't heat that up.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the problem. The funny thing is, it came with a J-glass that has a receded area to slip the tube on and that does fit. I could try heating the tube, but I dunno what kind of tubing it is, my dad works at a hospital so it's from there and they use it for oxygen so it may or may not be silicone. The brand is Mr. Aqua, and I believe it is just a different branding than Do! Aqua/NAG. I got it for $15, but it's normally $17. I also tried your planting method for the HC, so far so good!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I got it working, but the tank is empty.


















Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Where do I put this? 










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

No more CO2 Tank in the window.








Took 10 minutes and $5 at the Container Store.
Just need to get it filled and all my co2 problems are solved.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

that may not support the tank once its full... 
I would also be worried that would get knocked off, likely break the bubble counter/j pipe in the process. get a background and stick the co2 tank in the back again. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> that may not support the tank once its full...
> I would also be worried that would get knocked off, likely break the bubble counter/j pipe in the process. get a background and stick the co2 tank in the back again. better safe than sorry.


It's sturdy enough, it can support well over a full tank's weight. And I plan on adding further support to keep it from getting knocked off. Really the only other place is in the windowsill, so the choice is obvious (there is no room behind, under, and beside the tank).



Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FTS:










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So happy! My favorite Hockey player just got announced to team USA for the Olympics! 


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah same with one of mine!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Yeah same with one of mine!


I'll give you a hint who he is: his face is my avatar. 


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bserve said:


> I'll give you a hint who he is: his face is my avatar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BRAIN


Jonathan Quick. I think it's pretty cool to see 8 of the players played junior hockey in the USHL. I was an ambassador for my local USHL team for 5 years and have seen all these guys play back when they were teenagers. I think they will have a real good team this Olympics. Hoping they can bring home gold this year.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ua hua said:


> Jonathan Quick. I think it's pretty cool to see 8 of the players played junior hockey in the USHL. I was an ambassador for my local USHL team for 5 years and have seen all these guys play back when they were teenagers. I think they will have a real good team this Olympics. Hoping they can bring home gold this year.


Awesome 


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember how my cousin was going to get me some fish? Well the wait was worth it - She got me a new tank!








Please excuse the floating HC.

I also got my CO2 tank refilled.










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

And an experiment:










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a fts for today


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, I kind of neglected this Tank a bit for the past three weeks but I did water change and trimmed some plants for the first time in this setup and I think it looks a lot better than before.
Here is the FTS:
















As you can see there is still quite a bit of algae left, and quite a bit of work to do, but for now I will just let it grow out and when the time comes and I get the proper materials I will clean it up a bit.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Added some DHG, Rotala Magenta, and Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Where did you get your knob for your Co2? I have the same two filters For my 90p. Do they aureate the water to much? Enough flow, etc.?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Up Aqua Simple Regulator. $20 on Amazon.









The filters are good because there aren't many dead spots, and they distribute the flow fairly well. If I had the guts to shell out the cash in a snap, I would get a 2215 with lilies. I think the best benefit with them, as with any HOB, there is lots of surface agitation/no scum to skim/oxygen.


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Great tank you got there. The only thing I would do is probably put a black background. 
I totally agree about hob and surface agitation. I have 2215 and I'm getting this awful film every second day and it's so irritating. My dear bf even told me " Why did you buy this expensive filter when it doesn't work".


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally cleaned the glass, looks like a nature aquarium now, pictures don't do it much justice.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I like this layout better, good work!
As your water levels goes down, and the h.o.b starts to splash the water more, it will degas co2, this fluctuation might induce b.b.a or cause algae. I use a watering pot, and top off my tanks every other day to keep the levels the same, and fill the watering pot back up when i do water changes. This seems to be the easiest method.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_485158-7737...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a beach-y mood.










Should I add more sand? Take it out?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Awesome shots! You know, for your age, that is a really good tank. If there was a competition for young aquascapers, you should enter it.

I know some fully known adults who couldn't even cycle their tanks, hahaha.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Good pics... what camera are you using? 70D? 

BTW, are you dosing any Glut?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Good pics... what camera are you using? 70D?
> 
> BTW, are you dosing any Glut?



Thanks, yeah it's the 70D with the 60mm macro.

And nope! Ever since the new year, I've been decreasing everything, ferts, co2, lighting- and now I'm not dosing, running much co2 (maybe 0.5-1 small bps), and I taped up more LEDs. 
I'm pretty sure it's considered low tech now, and I'm happy with it: sure the growth is slower, but it has NO algae (GSA doesn't count haha)! I may extend the life of the tank another month or so, depending on what turns it takes. I was planning on rescaping in April.



FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Awesome shots! You know, for your age, that is a really good tank. If there was a competition for young aquascapers, you should enter it.
> 
> I know some fully known adults who couldn't even cycle their tanks, hahaha.


Thanks! Yeah I wish there was a specific contest for us young ppl, I would be, as my friends at school would call it, "Like a boss!" Haha, yeah I'm sure aquascapers around my age would probably view their age as a hindrance, but I use it as a challenge that I need to overcome. Actually thinking about it, I may actually be the youngest ever person to enter an official aquascaping contest (AGA 2013), so hooray for me! lol.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I did a mini-rescape, Prepare for pictures later


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Cant wait!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking forward to the new scape, Benji. I bet it has a iwgumi look, or maybe dutch.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*Benji's ADA 60-P : Island Edges*



FlyingHellFish said:


> Looking forward to the new scape, Benji. I bet it has a iwgumi look, or maybe dutch.



Nah, I just did a lot of moving stuff around. No change in the hard scape. That part will come in March


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay.. the moment you have been waiting for has come! I basically yanked (or buried) all the big stems, replaced all the AS in the front with sand, added all the powder AS from my nano's rescape in the back, and planted Blyxa, DHG, HC, Downoi, and Monte Carlo there. I also got 2 Juili Cories, 3 Amanos, 3 female Guppies, and 1 male Endler. Enjoy the pics!

Here's the FTS:





A female Guppy:




One of the Cories hiding its food:




Blyxa:




An Amano Shrimp:




Fish fighting for food (lol at all the f's):



A Cory:




The Endler:




An Amano hiding some food:



A Semi-FTS:




More fish fighting for food:



Sorry if the pics are blurry, the water is still cloudy.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

what did you do with the extra aqua soil you took out?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> what did you do with the extra aqua soil you took out?



Built up the slope in the back even more


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Cool, what kind of sand are you using? Pool?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> Cool, what kind of sand are you using? Pool?



Petco


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

A sneak peak at an edit of the next scape:


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice! I look forward to seeing the next iteration...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a tiny update for today:

I have about 7 or 8 surviving endler/guppy babies, they are growing larger by the day.

I am really getting sick of this 'scape, though. May rescape tomorrow, probably sometime in the next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I love your idea for your next scape. Honestly, I wanted to this but can't invest the money in that much rock. Until I can find a source of cheap stone, and not what the rock yard has, I want to do the same.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I love your idea for your next scape. Honestly, I wanted to this but can't invest the money in that much rock. Until I can find a source of cheap stone, and not what the rock yard has, I want to do the same.



Yeah, having mostly rocks/soil/sand for me is a better fit, plus I think it looks pretty good 

And the surface only shows like 40-60% of the rocks, I plan to have most buried to help the hill. These will most likely be some sort of lava rock or something along those lines.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Bserve said:


> A sneak peak at an edit of the next scape:


That super cool! Are you going with a new thread for that look or sticking with this one? How do they make the water fall effect? I'm guessing that white sand or white rocks in a downward spiral? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That super cool! Are you going with a new thread for that look or sticking with this one? How do they make the water fall effect? I'm guessing that white sand or white rocks in a downward spiral? I can't tell from the picture.



Yeah probably a new thread. And I have no Idea, I'm doing just a regular sand path and floating rock islands


----------



## johnnytrn (Feb 23, 2014)

Loving this journal


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

johnnytrn said:


> Loving this journal



Thanks!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Floating Rock island....


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Floating Rock island....



Eh, more like meteors 

I ordered the rocks today, I'll take down the current scape tomorrow and I should have the hard scape done by next weekend.

If anyone knows where I could get some of these plants, please tell me:
-Monte Carlo 
-Hydrocoytle sp. Japan
-Anubias Nana Micro
-HM
-HC
-Fissidens
-Glosso
-Mini Glosso
I want to buy it from a single seller, I know I can get it from Tropica with 1-2-Grow, but I don't want to spend the money importing it.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=574346


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New setup to accommodate Meteors.


----------

